# framers wanted



## spencerhenry (Jul 16, 2005)

looking for framers, or framing contractor for immediate work in the aspen colorado area. email at [email protected]


----------



## Treeman14 (Jul 17, 2005)

Maybe I'll check this one out. I always wanted to be a farmer. I like the look of the bib overalls and the straw hat. :Eye:


----------



## xander9727 (Jul 17, 2005)

Is this for picture frames, bicycle frames or eye glass frames?

Is this arborist site or hammer site?

I never know where I am!


----------



## spencerhenry (Jul 19, 2005)

you guys are pretty clever. just thinking that maybe some of the people on this site may have a day job as a framer. I do. or maybe there is a possibility that someone on this site knows someone who might need a day job.

oh and by the way, i pay experienced framers $24 to $35/hour, and can offer up to 54 hours/week. pay every friday.


----------



## Chris J. (Jul 20, 2005)

Why not ask here? To answer one obvious question, no, I haven't checked the forum rules. 

You never know, and it's not like the employment forum is overrun with new posts. Unfortunately the two people that I know who might be interested have mobility issues: A brother-in-law in England, & a neighbor with a wife and six children. I hope that you find some good employees.


----------



## xander9727 (Jul 21, 2005)

Grab a gear there turbo.........I'm just breakin' your shoes.


----------

